# Ft Mcrae clean up...18 July 2009



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Good Morning All. Know we have a long post about this already but was wondering if we could somehow get a summary put together and get it pinned. (Someone smarter than me will need to help with that)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Would like to summarize the following. <BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1. Start time?
2. Meet up locations?
3. Dumpster location?
4. Post clean up plans ? Maybe picture or something? 
5 Is there a boat identified as ?trash hauler? and if so, can we / should we id and hold a specific spot for them for ease of getting to & from beach?

Any other things that the group would need to know. Looking at it right now, we look like a pretty big group. 

Angie and I will be bringing two coolers full of bottled water on ice that will be on the beach at head of boat for anyone that gets thirsty while working. Will be marked "Free to PFF"Any other ideas, thoughtsor input is appreciated. <BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Angie and I will be leaving outof<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Sherman</st1lace></st1:City>'s Cove and haveroom for two and maybe three (already have a maybe from another PFF?r depending on his back surgery). Will hang out for a while after the clean up but not planning on staying all day. We live in north Pensacola (Hwy 29 & East Roberts Rd) so if someone from Pace/Milton might need a ride, you could meet at house and ride in truck with us to Sherman?s cove to save gas. (Just PM if interested).:usaflag


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Walt, I suggest: We say 10am to meet. Some will be there early, some later. Set up the cookers and what-ever at the cove by the ramp(picture). At 10am we'll see how many is there andgive each group a 100YD stretch to patrol. We can drop people off by boat and then make rounds to pick them and the trash up. We can keep the center of the cove open to ferry people and trash and also a place to swim. Plus I think there's alot of trash right in that area. I think we'll have enough people to do "Sand Island" afterwards. Take a pic of the "Collection" and group and then take as many boats as needed to make one trip to Ft. Pickensto dump.Cook some food, sit down and have a nice cold drink of "ICE WATER".









I know there's going to be a 100 diff suggestions now. I was waiting to see if anyone was going to post.

Skip


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Have been talking and emailing Larry Bova from GINS.

He has arranged for a 30 yard dumpster and trash bags to be near the Ft. Pickens fishing pier inside the seawall. GINS will also supply trash bags.



I can haul trash to the dumpster. 

I was thinking that full trash bags or bigger debris could be brought to the shoreline where trash boat(s) would come in to pick up. That way we do not have to lug stuff all the way to one pickup spot.



Larry Bova from GINS wants to come out to meet us. He will come out on a friends boat. But if that does not pan out (as he has not confirmed yet) he will be at the Ft. Pickens dumpster to hitch a ride to Ft. McCrae/McRee.



Meeting up anywhere from the NE point of the Ft. McCrae/McRee peninsula to the concrete ramp area is good. The ramp area can be the initial staging area and cookout/hangout area. And the NE point can be the trash consolidation spot before transporting to Ft. Pickens.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE give back.

Hey now, I can"t help but to offer to help. I have an older boat than can be a debris runner and such. My boat is all beatup already. It's no new boat by no means, but runs like one. I'd would love to help. I have some rubber mat pieces and wood boards to help protect the boat as much as possible. I have deployed several reefs with this boat.


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Great. Apprecitate the reply's and info.

Sounds like it's going to be a great time. Does anyone know if Chris will be out there with any PFF gear? 
Did the flags ever come in?

See everyone on Saturday.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Mitch and I will be there!! got NEW wheels...i mean BOAT!!! OH MY how exciting.

anyway looking forward to the clean up and afterwards. See ya there! 

Lane


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I woke up this AM dreaming about this event. I saw huge hunks of debris being dragged through the sand to the shore to be loaded. I woke up thinking, Wouldn't it be nice to have a couple of 4 wheelers out there to drag the big stuff, like left over Ivan debris?*

*I know the rangers ride them from Johnson Beach. Maybe with permission from Gulf Islands National Seashore, we could put the call out to private owners of 4 wheelers who could stage their trailers in Johnson Beach and ride them to the target area to used as mules.*

*Any Thoughts ??*



*I will be there, we are leaving at 7 am from Oldflatheads Happy Home on Bayou Chico, I will have the Chico Limo in tow to be used as a shuttle / dinghy.*



*PS: Pam, doyou need a ride?? Call me.*


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

We're going early, 8:00 AM, to beat some heat and do some fishing, but will be back in for the food and fun. :letsdrink:hungry

Don't forget to bring gloves or something to pick-up the garbage with. And, good wear as we will be off the beach strip as well. And, cameras. Need lots of pics.:takephoto

Because there will obviously be different groups arriving at different times I was thinking of some kind of system to let the new arrivals know where they should start. Anyone have any suggestions? Flag system? full-time beach master? ??

Sounds like it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

From previous posts, it looks like we have one group planning to arrive at 8 and another at 10.

How about if the 8:00 crew takes a break at 10:00 to join up with the 10:00 crew and then we can rehydrate, regroup, and set out a new game plan.

If someone straggles in between 8 and 10, then they can just catch up w/ some people. Likewise those that arrive after 10.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I'm also will be there guys. I'm probably going to yack over there sometime around sunrise and try to catch some fishes before you all get there


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

What's everyones plan for food? Anyone cooking, or bringing sandwiches and stuff? Can't decide if I want to bring the cooker and all the other stuff. Whats your plan? Also, anyone been to Ft. Pickens and seen where they put the dumpster?

Skip


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I am bringing a cooker and 20 lbs of assorted Snapper to blacken.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I was waiting to see. I can bring some fish and another cooker if we need it.Do we? Also, if anybody has a folding table or know where I can borrow one, or two. We should get a list going if we're going to cook. Everyone brings something we all need. Let's have a good cook out, and clean the beach! Hope to hear something and hope everyone can make it. 

What a beautiful day in PARADISE.

Skip


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Wish I could make it but I think my cousin would dissown me if I missed her wedding


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I am bringing every thing I need to blacken the 20 lbs of Snapper including 1 fold out table. It would be nice to have another table if possible. Everyone should bring their own chairs as well. I will also have a 120 qt cooler with ice for drinks and a case of water.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll bring another table Matt...I have a lg vacumm sealed bag of snapper filets if you think we'll need or you even want to mess with...just let me know...snappers recently harvested...still should be pretty fresh

Jimmy


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Jimmy, not sure how many people will make it out so I don't know if we will need it or not. I will cook it and more if someone else brings some and its needed. I will put up a post to see how many are going to for sure come out and maybe we can get a better idea how much food is needed.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Hopin, what bride doesn't want a wedding pic on the beach----- in front of a bunch of plastic trash bags? Congrats for the family, hope its a goodin. LOL

Skip


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

We'll bring our cooker and acast iron pan to cook up some conecuh and help cook up snapper or anything else that needs cooking up. We also will bring a round parsons table, in bad shape but will do. It'd be great if a couple people wanted to bring plates, et all. I'll also pick up a pack or 2 of bread. 

Karmen (and Skip)


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Going by Sam's club tomorrow and will pick up a bunch of plates, forks, paper towels etc.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

The Park Service wants us all to sign in on a sign-up sheet at clean-up base camp.



This sign-up sheet makes us unpaid park employees of some sort and thus you are covered in the event you get injured and need medical help like stitches.



The list of volunteers will also help the park service in their budget somehow. They get matching dollars for volunteer manhours worked in the park or some such.



So look for a clip board at base camp when you get there.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE give back.

Alright, I was brain storming and came up with this. I plan on bringing a shovel or two to dig out any halfburied debris in the sand. I have a trash hauling boat , An old life raft that can be used as a floating barge to re-locate any heavier debris that can be gotten to the waters edge.I havean assortment of rope that I will bring. 

As far as food , I will bring a couple of large bags of chips. Or maybe a couple of the assorted chip packages with a variety of chips in smaller bags. Hey, I also have several empty 5gal. jugs that I can bring some fresh water in. Not drinking water, but water so we can wash our hands and such. Gotta watch out for the Swine Flu and such. LOL.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like we really have a good plan here!!!

I'm not sure what foods I'm bringing yet, but I'll bring something good to contribute to the effort.

See y'all at 8!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Is it really going to be 68 degrees tomorrow morning?*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i'll be bringing a cooler full of drinks.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Loading up and heading out!





see ya out there!



CHEERS!!!!!!!



Jimmy


----------

